# strach przed ciszą



## SYLVIU

Witam
czy w języku polskim istnieje określenie na 'strach przed ciszą' zawierające przyrostek 'fobia'? 
Byłabym wdzięczna za wszelką pomoc
Miłego dnia


----------



## Thomas1

Jedyne co przychodzi mi do głowy to wyrażenie jakie można skonstruować: fobia przed ciszą.


----------



## .Jordi.

W języku angielskim to będzie _sedatephobia_, więc w polskim pewnie byłoby to _sedatefobia_.


----------



## majlo

It's the first time I've seen this word, but I think _sedat*o*fobia_ might be an alternative too.


----------



## .Jordi.

majlo said:


> It's the first time I've seen this word, but I think _sedat*o*fobia_ might be an alternative too.



Też myślałem o _sedatofobii_, jednak ani _sedatofobia_, ani _sedatefobia _nie występują na polskich stronach w internecie.


----------



## SYLVIU

więc wygląda na to, że nic z tego. Mogę posłużyć się jedynie strachem bądź fobią przed ciszą.. no trudno dziękuję bardzo


----------



## majlo

.Jordi. said:


> Też myślałem o _sedatofobii_, jednak ani _sedatofobia_, ani _sedatefobia _nie występują na polskich stronach w internecie.



Wiem, wiem, też je sprawdziłem.  Jednak nadal uważam, że _sedatofobia _jakoś lepiej brzmi, i pewnie jest to spowodowane tym, że większość słów występujących w zroście kończącym się na _-fobia _kończy się na "o" (arachn*o*fobia, hom*o*fobia, hem*o*fobia etc.).


----------



## Thomas1

Też myślałem o czymś podobnym, ale nie byłem do końca przekonany, czy jest to faktycznie "pełnoopierzone" słowo w angielskim (patrz: sedatephobia). Nie znalazłem żadnego wiarygodnego źródła, które by to potwierdzało. Poza tym sądząc po częściach składowych, sodziewałem sie również nieco innego znaczenia.

Znalazłem natomiast źródło we francuskim, jednakże według niego sédatophobie jest to coś trochę innego niż w angielskim: strach przed sedativami, co jest nieco bliższe znaczeniu, o którym myślałem.

Wydaje mi się, że jest to dość nowe zjawisko, bo i ten efekt środków uspokajających nie był brany pod uwagę/nie unaoczniał się.


----------



## BezierCurve

Skoro jest nawet _paraskewidekatriafobia, _to nie widzę problemu, żeby niniejszym oswoić i lęk przed ciszą - sedatefobię. Ktoś musi być w końcu tym pierwszym, kto przeflancuje to do języka polskiego. Jordi?


----------



## SYLVIU

wow  dzięki wszystkim i jeszcze nauczyłam się nowego cudownego słowa


----------



## majlo

BezierCurve said:


> Skoro jest nawet _paraskewidekatriafobia_



Nawet nie staram się tego słowa wymówić, ale dobrze wiedzieć, że strach przed piątkiem 13. ma swoją naukową nazwę. 



BezierCurve said:


> Ktoś musi być w końcu tym pierwszym, kto przeflancuje to do języka polskiego



I couldn't agree more.


----------

